# Torr goldfinger raffle



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thought it might be about time to do another raffle as it has been a while and I am slacking, so here is a autocorrect goldfinger, one of jens premium tampers, it is a 58.4mm curve base and has the more expensive sand blasted satin finish with chrome base, we get a deal as a forum on these but wanted to get some money into the forum funds as well so looking for 30 people willing to part with £5 of their hard earned cash, £40 will go to the forum, which as ever is only run on our and sponsors contributions.

Here is the tamp

View attachment 3582


View attachment 3583


Same applies as before, just cut and paste the list on the next post with your name added to the bottom, I will keep checking to make sure the list is correct, once 30 people are in then the draw will be made, one ticket for each member, so 1 in 30 chance of winning a £120 tamper!

I as ever will start the list off. Payment details will be given once 30 names is achieved. The winner can have a choice of any configuration of Torr that I have if the goldfinger is not for them.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Coffeechap 1 ticket £5


Dfk one ticket £5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

DFK 1 Ticket £5


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

Dfk one ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

Dfk one ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

Dfk one ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear 1 ticket £5


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

Dfk one ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

Jeebsy 1 tickets


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

Dfk one ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

Jeebsy 1 tickets

D Evans 1 ticket £5


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

Dfk one ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

Jeebsy 1 tickets

D Evans 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 Ticket £5


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

Dfk one ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

Jeebsy 1 tickets

D Evans 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 Ticket £5

geordie-barista 1 ticket 5


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

Dfk one ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

Jeebsy 1 tickets

D Evans 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 Ticket £5

RobTi 1 Ticket £5


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

Dfk one ticket £5

drude 1 ticket £5

Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

Jeebsy 1 tickets

D Evans 1 ticket £5

Charliej 1 Ticket £5

geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

RobTi 1 Ticket £5

Reneb 1 ticket £5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

Wow 11 already this could be a quick one.....


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16. systemic kid 1 ticket £5


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16. Daren 1 ticket £5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

17. Daren 1 ticket £5

list ammended sue to Sytemic kid missing


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

17. Daren 1 ticket £5

18 alisingh 1 ticket £5


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

17. Daren 1 ticket £5

18 alisingh 1 ticket £5

19.Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £5


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> 1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5
> 
> 2.Dfk one ticket £5
> 
> ...


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

17. Daren 1 ticket £5

18 alisingh 1 ticket £5

19.Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £5

20. Origmarm 1 ticket £5

21. Cold war kid 1 ticket £5


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

17. Daren 1 ticket £5

18 alisingh 1 ticket £5

19.Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £5

20. Origmarm 1 ticket £5

21. Cold war kid 1 ticket £5

22. DavidBondy 1 ticket £5

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like this could get drawn fairly soon just eight more tickets available!!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

17. Daren 1 ticket £5

18 alisingh 1 ticket £5

19.Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £5

20. Origmarm 1 ticket £5

21. Cold war kid 1 ticket £5

22. DavidBondy 1 ticket £5

23. michaelg 1 ticket £5


----------



## l3radduz (Jun 25, 2012)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

17. Daren 1 ticket £5

18 alisingh 1 ticket £5

19.Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £5

20. Origmarm 1 ticket £5

21. Cold war kid 1 ticket £5

22. DavidBondy 1 ticket £5

23. michaelg 1 ticket £5

24. l3radduz 1 ticket £5


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Torr goldfinger raffle

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showpost.php?p=98211

Yes row 1 ticket ( on holiday until 17/9/13) am I good for credit until then? If not please delete my request


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

17. Daren 1 ticket £5

18 alisingh 1 ticket £5

19.Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £5

20. Origmarm 1 ticket £5

21. Cold war kid 1 ticket £5

22. DavidBondy 1 ticket £5

23. michaelg 1 ticket £5

24. l3radduz 1 ticket £5

25. MarkyP 1 ticket £5


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

17. Daren 1 ticket £5

18 alisingh 1 ticket £5

19.Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £5

20. Origmarm 1 ticket £5

21. Cold war kid 1 ticket £5

22. DavidBondy 1 ticket £5

23. michaelg 1 ticket £5

24. l3radduz 1 ticket £5

25. rmcgandara 1 ticket £5


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

17. Daren 1 ticket £5

18 alisingh 1 ticket £5

19.Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £5

20. Origmarm 1 ticket £5

21. Cold war kid 1 ticket £5

22. DavidBondy 1 ticket £5

23. michaelg 1 ticket £5

24. l3radduz 1 ticket £5

25. rmcgandara 1 ticket £5

26. MarkyP 1 ticket £5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

17. Daren 1 ticket £5

18 alisingh 1 ticket £5

19.Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £5

20. Origmarm 1 ticket £5

21. Cold war kid 1 ticket £5

22. DavidBondy 1 ticket £5

23. michaelg 1 ticket £5

24. l3radduz 1 ticket £5

25. rmcgandara 1 ticket £5

26. MarkyP 1 ticket £5

27. Spukey 1 ticket £5


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

17. Daren 1 ticket £5

18 alisingh 1 ticket £5

19.Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £5

20. Origmarm 1 ticket £5

21. Cold war kid 1 ticket £5

22. DavidBondy 1 ticket £5

23. michaelg 1 ticket £5

24. l3radduz 1 ticket £5

25. rmcgandara 1 ticket £5

26. MarkyP 1 ticket £5

27. Spukey 1 ticket £5

28. Wobin19 1 ticket £5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Two more places to go.....


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

17. Daren 1 ticket £5

18 alisingh 1 ticket £5

19.Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £5

20. Origmarm 1 ticket £5

21. Cold war kid 1 ticket £5

22. DavidBondy 1 ticket £5

23. michaelg 1 ticket £5

24. l3radduz 1 ticket £5

25. rmcgandara 1 ticket £5

26. MarkyP 1 ticket £5

27. Spukey 1 ticket £5

28. Wobin19 1 ticket £5

Gangstarrrrr £5


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

El Carrajillo £5


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yay, we are done ! When s the draw ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1.Coffeechap 1 ticket £5

2.Dfk one ticket £5

3.drude 1 ticket £5

4.Mrboots2u 1 ticket £5

5.Lookseehear 1 ticket £5

6.Jeebsy 1 ticket £5

7.D Evans 1 ticket £5

8.Charliej 1 Ticket £5

9.geordie-barista 1 ticket 5

10.RobTi 1 Ticket £5

11.Reneb 1 ticket £5

12.Geordie Boy 1 Ticket £5

13. shaun1 1 ticket £5

14.bubbajvegas 1 ticket £5

15.aaronb 1 ticket £5

16.systemic kid 1 ticket £5

17. Daren 1 ticket £5

18 alisingh 1 ticket £5

19.Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £5

20. Origmarm 1 ticket £5

21. Cold war kid 1 ticket £5

22. DavidBondy 1 ticket £5

23. michaelg 1 ticket £5

24. l3radduz 1 ticket £5

25. rmcgandara 1 ticket £5

26. MarkyP 1 ticket £5

27. Spukey 1 ticket £5

28. Wobin19 1 ticket £5

29. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £5

30. El Carrajillo 1ticket £5

Great, Glenn is organising a PayPal account for these things, the important thing is that when payments are made they are gift and they just mention your forum name only to make it easy to collate who has paid. Once up and running ( probably tomorrow) we will send out the details and get this draw done !! Good luck everyone...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok folks I will pm the payment instructions which have to be followed or accounts get locked up!!!, once all payments made then the draw will be done by glen..


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Paid Thanks mate


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Paid thanks Dave


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Paid last night, thanks.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I've paid, early this time!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Please do not pay via PayPal as they have now locked my account due to someone putting " raffle in the text" it has to be via the payment method I stipulated.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Paid, thanks for organising


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Paid, good man for organising this.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Paid earlier today


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Paid - bank transfer this morning.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Paid - bank transfer this morning too


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Paid now

13 char


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Paid - bank transfer this morning as well


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I paid this morning by bank transfer too.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Paid .........


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Paid this morning by bank transfer.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Paid via bank transfer just now, my reference says Spukey VSTs as i couldnt change it as did it on my phone.

Good Luck everyone!

Cheers Dave as usual


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Paid earlier this evening?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just 2 more to pay, so should be able to do the draw tomorrow fingers crossed!!,


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just sent mine across


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Once I get the nod from coffeechap the draw will commence.

Provisionally at 1900 tomorrow evening if the final payment goes through by that time tomorrow


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Paid. Sorry about the delay. Damn you, online banking.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

**Update**

Trains delayed - will run the draw as soon as I reach home

Anticipated time is now 2000


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Names for the draw taken from Post #40

The draw is about to take place


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The draw methodology is as per previous draws

All names entered into Random.org

List randomised

Randomised list entered into Random.org

List randomised - winner is the person at the top of the list


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

And the winner is ... *alisingh*

Congratulations - you are the now the proud owner of a Torr Goldfinger Tamper

Please contact coffeechap via PM to arrange delivery of your new tamper

Many thanks to *coffeechap* for managing the raffle and to all members who took part


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats alisingh.

Thanks again coffeechap, another excellent raffle


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congratulations alisingh, thanks to CC as always, great fun , funds raised , nice prize !


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The draw details are here (Word) and here (Excel)


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Darn... oh well, maybe next time!









Congratulations alisingh, that's a great bit of kit you've won there!

Thanks coffechap for organising.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats and thanks for organising! This beats euromillions!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations alisingh, stunning tamper. great start to the weekend for you. Well done


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Congrats Alisingh - enjoy your Torr - lovely bit of kit.

Like to add my thanks to Coffeechap with all the others.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulation alisingh. You now have the mother of all tampers!

Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow! I am so pleased! Was thinking of buying a better tamper. Can't remember winning anything since I won a plastic fire engine toy in a school fete about half a century ago! Thank you to coffeechap for organising, and to everyone else who took part. I hope you all win something in future raffles. Thanks everyone. Great forum.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations Alisingh. You'll love the tamper

Thanks to Coffechap and Glenn once more :thumbup:


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Erm ... Can I have my fiver back? Well done alisingh!

David

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

congrats alisingh!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats alisingh


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations - all the Torr owners here seem to love them


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do another one! Do another one!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats to alisingh, looks awesome! Thanks again to coffeechap and Glenn for organising


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

drude said:


> Congratulations - all the Torr owners here seem to love them


I'll testify to that.... They're great and I LOVE mine.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Well done. That was fun.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Absolutely great that Ali won as she was about to pull the trigger on a torr anyway, so now she can have the very best torr available.

Thankyou to everyone for contributing, £40 into the forum as a result and every little helps.

I will organise one more raffle this month, then something really special is planned for October, so get the wallets ready as you won't want to miss out on the "big one"


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Oooo is it your L1?


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats alisingh, great prize, I'm v jealous! Thanks to Dave and Glenn as ever for organising this, the raffles are great.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> Oooo is it your L1?


Or a Mythos?

13 char


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats alisingh wish you well with it, Dave the way things are going you must be planning a xmas special too please:rolleyes:


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Just an update to say I'm really pleased with the Torr tamper. It looks lovely and my coffee seems to be better with it. Was giving it a week or two before reporting back. Thanks to Dave for organising the raffle and for everyone who took part.


----------

